# 9/11 Conspiracy



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

The following is a video showing specific real footage and still shots of the pentagon immediately after its attack. The video questions whether it was actually a plane that hit the Pentagon or a missile. If it was actually a missile, I don't think I have to spell ou what reasons would come to mind. I'm not saying I believe it, I'm just throwing it out there for you guys to see. This of course is just a video, and is not meant to take away the importance of this day in history.

Pentagon Theory Video


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

2-Delta @ Sat 11 Sep said:


> The following is a video showing specific real footage and still shots of the pentagon immediately after its attack. The video questions whether it was actually a plane that hit the Pentagon or a missile. If it was actually a missile, I don't think I have to spell ou what reasons would come to mind. I'm not saying I believe it, I'm just throwing it out there for you guys to see. This of course is just a video, and is not meant to take away the importance of this day in history.
> 
> Pentagon Theory Video


Snopes has a pretty good refutation of this flash piece at: http://www.snopes.com/rumors/pentagon.htm

Last month, as a part of a work project, I read the Arlington County After Action Report on their fire/police/ems response to the Pentagon - they have photographs of plane wreckage as a part of their report - you can download it from their webpage (be warned, it's 480+ pages).

Two years ago, at the Boston ASIS Annual Meeting, a member of the FBI evidence response team that handled the Pentagon attack during his time at the Washington Field Office gave us a presentation - including multiple photos showing plane wreckage inside the building.

The conspiracy theorists will never let this one go though..

Bryan


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

My question is simply, if that conspiracy theory were true, where is FLIGHT 77? Did they make that up too? Just an obvious thought.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

I would say that a missle hit the pentagon. Take a look at the only 5 goverment released shots from a pentagon security camera. http://www.guardian.co.uk/gallery/image/0,8543,-10104370639,00.html Those images are small but if you look around you will find some closeups.
Instead of answering questions the picture creates more. Take a closer look at the top right http://www.humanunderground.com/11september/s11-media/frame1.jpg. For one you cannot see the plane. There is n o way a 155 foot long boeing 757 is hiding behind that object. If you note there is a vapor trail following. A boeing 757 uses a turbofan engine. A turbofan engine does not create a vapor trail at low altitudes. The wingspan of the boeing 757 is 124 feet. The wingspan of the plane does not fit the hole. http://www.thepowerhour.com/images/compall.jpg The plane that was used was probally a global hawk that took the place of flight 77.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I had the experience of being in the Pentagon a year after sept 11th. I also had the opportunity to speak with people who were there on that day, and there is no doubt of what events transpired. Unless you have physically been up to the Pentagon, you cannot appreciate its sheer mass, and how easily it could swallow a large aircraft or just about anything else that might try to take it out.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

troy, the question remains: if your theory is true...where is flight 77...and where is the solicitor general's (Ted Olsen) wife?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Who let the crazy person (people) in?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Killjoy @ Tue 14 Sep 2004 09:02 said:


> Who let the crazy person (people) in?


No Kidding :? 
Are you sure you are in the right place, Troy???


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

The Michael Moore movie on newgrounds - Classic!

Michael Moore in general - Ugh...People I work with idolize him. Then again, they also believe the theory about the Pentagon. 

I need to get out of Cable and into LE!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I bet that guy is still a virgin. I mean, look at him..he dosent even try to look like a human.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I hate to say it, but isn't he married? Granted, he could still be a virgin and married.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I've a lways liked good fiction stories.......


----------

